# The Day Is Done My Son



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 10, 2008)

The Day Is Done My Son

By
Sister Stephanie Bernard 

The day for me is done my son.
 There is darkness round but I see only light. 
I can hear the angels signing and its time for me to go tonight. 

As I head to that temple and am on bended knee I look upon the creator and he looks upon me.
 It is time for my judgment from the Great Architect himself
 He will judge my deeds and character that are the sum of myself. 
 He knows that I have done the work with other sisters and brothers true He knows I have followed the Order and done all that I can do. 

As I enter through the doors I travel down the hallways of the great temple ever more. 
There are great ones there as well such as Hiram and Solomon  I see.
 I feel the greatest honor that ever has been bestowed on me. 

My time on earth is done my son but my heart I leave with thee.
 My soul may be in heaven but my heart will always rest in thee.
 My love is never ending and this I hope you know to be true I will always be watching over you.

My one hope for you my son is that the day will come that you will be on bended knee before an alter in a room filled with great men such as these to take the great obligation that has been a tradition through out our family. 
 You may not see me there but know this to be true I will be in that room watching over you. I will stand with pride in knowing my son has become a Man. 

There is no other greater thing in life my son that you will ever do than to follow the good of the Order and always be true!
The day will come for you my son for you in time will hear the angels to. I will be standing at the gates there to welcome you. You will go before the creator and once more be on bended knee and than at last you will travel this wonderful temple with me.


----------

